# Homemade and/or Raw food diet



## xOsirisx (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello! I am new here and I am looking for information on anyone who feeds their dog(s) homemade diets. I saw another thread about vets not recommending it but since I wanted some more specific info I thought I would start a new thread.

I was hoping some of you that feed your dogs homemade food could tell me what all you include in each meal? Is it always the same or do you mix it up? 
I got mine as a surprise before x-mas at 5wks old so I was unprepared as what to feed him. He is currently eating science diet wet and dry mixture. I would like to get him off of comercial dog food as soon as possible. I'm assuming it is not too early? Also, I am assuming I should do a mixture of the homemade and science diet for a little while, not to upset his stomach?

How much at each meal. I am afraid I am not feeding him enough but don't want a fat dog either. I will definately be excersiing with him a lot when he is old enough. Is will be 9wks old on Monday. I just want to make sure he is getting all the nutrients he needs for a growing dog and all the info I find on line is for an adult dog.

Sorry for so many questions but he is my child! Any info or suggestions would be great!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site! 

There are some on here who feed their dogs a raw diet, and it is working out for them I don't know much about feeding raw and I did some research on it but it is something I might do in the future. Look around on here and you will find some really good people with a lot of useful information.


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah i need an answer on this aswell


----------

